# A Friend just bought me a bag of shredded Brussel Sprouts, Now what ?



## larry_stewart (Apr 9, 2014)

Just got a bag of shredded Brussel Sprouts,

Im used to cooking/ eating them whole.

Any suggestions on what to do/ or how to prepare them?

I have a few ideas in mind, just curious other suggestions.

Even though Im a vegetarian, just let me know your ideas ( vegetarian or not) so I can get an idea.

thanks


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 9, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> Just got a bag of shredded Brussel Sprouts,
> 
> Im used to cooking/ eating them whole.
> 
> ...


Soup? 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/rusticbrusselssprout_88283

Steam and add chestnuts or almonds or hazelnuts


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 9, 2014)

1) I'm not vegetarian so I'd cut up pieces of bacon, fry them out and then take the bits of cooked bacon out, and quick fry the sprouts in the bacon fat. When they're tender enough, add back the bacon.

Don't know it you'd get the same results if you fried them in a light amount of oil with facon. I have no idea if it has the same smoky flavor as the meat version.

 2) If you like fried cabbage and noodles you could sub the sprouts for the cabbage. A bit milder flavor but still tasty.


----------



## merstar (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd saute them in butter/oil, garlic and shallots, and a little lemon juice.

Here are some other ideas:

Brussels Sprouts Chiffonade with Brown Butter and Toasted Pecans | Simple Dish | Quick, Easy, & Healthy Recipes for Dinner

Brussels Sprouts Chiffonade With Caramelized Onions                                                              
Recipe Search and Cooking Ideas for the San Francisco Bay Area - SFGate


----------



## Oldvine (Apr 9, 2014)

I would saute them a little, depending on how shredded they are with some butter and olive oil,  maybe some garlic, salt and pepper and gobble them up.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 9, 2014)

I would make a slaw. I've made something similar to this before and it's very tasty.   Easily adaptable to your tastes.  

Brussels Sprout Slaw | Williams-Sonoma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 9, 2014)

I agree on the slaw.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 9, 2014)

Bubble and Squeak!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 9, 2014)

Never had shredded sprouts.  I think use in a stir fried combo with other fave ingredients. Like Fried Rice. 
--

Combine cream and a dollop Dijon, garlic . Heat but do not boil.
Pour over crisp cooked brussels , carrots and sliced onion and any other veggies. Put the veggies on top of a little fettuccine or linguine and 
pour on the sauce. Parmesan. I just made this up, but I think I would do something like this. Brussels sprouts can handle robust flavors.
--

I have to try brussels sprouts slaw.


----------



## menumaker (Apr 10, 2014)

Bubble and squeak, yummy!! or saute them with chopped chestnuts or mushrooms and parsley ( helps to stop the side effects if you know what I mean) failing that...........get a new friend??


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd make a slaw as well. 

I've made this a couple of times

Garlicky Brussels Sprouts Sauté Recipe | Vegetarian Times

There are some good-sounding recipes here:

25 recipes for Brussels sprouts for superfood meals : TreeHugger


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 10, 2014)

I second (or third or fourth) the slaw suggestion.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 12, 2014)

I just recently saw a recipe for the slaw with shredded brussels sprouts.  Never heard of it before, but it looked good.  I think I would just like them sauteed in butter with garlic and onion.  In fact, I feel like shredding some right now!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 12, 2014)

With friends like that, who needs enemies?


----------



## Sprout (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd probably be thinking stir-fried into Asian-style noodles or vegetables, or a slaw, like so many others have suggested. The sautees others have posted look fantastic as well.
  Somewhere or other I saw a recipe for brussels sprout crisps, so I'd think with a bit of salt, pepper and evoo they's crisp up very nicely in a thin layer on a cookie sheet in a hot oven. Then you could use them like onion straws on soups, salads, black bean burgers with roasted red pepper aioli, sprinkled over hummus or tzaziki before you start dipping...

Now you've got me thinking and I may have to keep an eye out for them. Seems like it would be a lot of work to shred them at home but if I encounter them already shredded I might give them a go.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 13, 2014)

I say toss them into soup. I love them in soup, my wife hates it, so i chop them really finely so she cannot see it. Make soup taste so much better.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 13, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I say toss them into soup. I love them in soup, my wife hates it, so i chop them really finely so she cannot see it. Make soup taste so much better.



Are you talking about vegetable soup, Charlie?


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Are you talking about vegetable soup, Charlie?



Yes, of course. The OP   is vegetarian. Personally I do not mind chicken base.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks to all who shared recipes, links, and ideas for brussels sprouts. 
There are some really tasty sounding ideas here.


----------

